# [BT]Fractal Design Arc Preview....



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 3, 2010)

Yummy!












Bit-Tech have the low-down over 'ere.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 3, 2010)

Looks generic, with a custom front.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 3, 2010)

Generic... possibly. Simplistic and stylish (IMO) yes.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 3, 2010)

What can I say, I like my cases to look like I couldn't make them myself lol

Each their own though, if it wasn't for different tastes "my pc atm" would be a pretty crappy thread.

Any more shots of the inside? That's the bit that will interest me most


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 3, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> What can I say, I like my cases to look like I couldn't make them myself lol



I'd like to see your attempt at making this case, but I get your point. To you it looks cheap.



pantherx12 said:


> Each their own though, if it wasn't for different tastes "my pc atm" would be a pretty crappy thread.



Rather obvious statement, but I get your point. 





pantherx12 said:


> Any more shots of the inside? That's the bit that will interest me most



I linked to the actual article but yeah, courtesy shot....


----------



## fusionblu (Dec 3, 2010)

I would still say that my Fractal Design R3 Black Pearl PC Case is better than this new one, although I do see the improvements made for airflow on this new one, but I would not go for the airflow improvements over appearances of my current case as the improvements would only be little when you consider that both cases are around the same size and how they are designed structurally such as how the fans can be set up in each case.


----------



## Reefer86 (Dec 3, 2010)

i actually like it, for someone that wants a simple but sexy case and wants to get rid of this dam corsair 800d, TOO BIG!


----------



## Maban (Dec 3, 2010)

Looks nummy.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 3, 2010)

Maban said:


> Looks nummy.



What does nummy mean?


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 3, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> What does nummy mean?






As in NUM NUM NUM COOOKIES! NUM NUM NUM.


----------



## Maban (Dec 3, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> As in NUM NUM NUM COOOKIES! NUM NUM NUM.



Precisely.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 3, 2010)

Like NOM NOM NOM?


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 3, 2010)

Nom nom nom is actually a cat talk bastardisation of num lol wierd eh?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 3, 2010)

I've never seen NUM used in images just NOM.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Dec 3, 2010)

I love the simplistic design. The case has a nice finish. The only thing is that i will probably need more HD racks. XD


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 3, 2010)

scoutingwraith said:


> I love the simplistic design. The case has a nice finish. The only thing is that i will probably need more HD racks. XD



Same, apart from the HDD racks - I would want less. If they do an mATX version of this case I'd be really pleased.


----------

